# Anything that reduces visceral hypersensitivity in IBS?



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi.Have anyone of you heard of any supplement / drug supposed to reduce the visceral hypersensitivity which in common in IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For mePeppermintBusparLevsinCog. Behav. Therapy.You may find that things that reduce bloating and gas like probiotics will help (so less to trigger the response) and other drugs like antidepressants (Buspar is like an SSRI, but hits a different receptor so is only for anxiety) can also reduce the pain and sensations of IBS.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

For how long have u been using Buspar? Your doctor says it's ok to use it for longer periods (over 6 months)?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They had no problem prescribing it to me for a couple of years. Eventually the CBT did enough good I didn't have to take it anymore.Why is there a 6 month rule on it? It isn't addictive like a lot of other anti-anxiety meds.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

Extrapyramidal symptoms might possibly occur due to long-term use of Buspar. It's uncertain how common this is though as most of the studies done on buspiron are less than 6 months in duration. These potential side effects are probably dose-related too.Anyways, I'm on 150 mg nortriptyline these days, so adding buspiron may potentiate the risk of a serotonin syndrome. Starting low and increasing the buspiron dose slowly should by rather safe, though.For me it's probably not a good idea to try out Levsin at this time as I am allready getting some anticolinergic side effects from the norpriptylin (for instance I have to focus for 20 seconds to be able to start peeing ... any more anticolinerg side effects will probably cause urinary retention). I tried peppermint oil capsules at one time and they certainly made my IBS a lot worse. I am using some probiotics however which give me pleasing results.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is rare they test any medication for more than 6 months. So you could say every drug for every condition should always be stopped by then, but that doesn't do me a lot of good since all my conditions are chronic and once you find something that works why rotate through all other drugs twice a year that may or many not work.Now I have had some meds that I don't see a lot of side effects until 2-5 years out so I have sometimes had to make changes, but others I'm just fine with no matter how short the clinical trials were for.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I swear by L-Ornithine (I take Solgar brand), at least 1000mg before bedtime. It's an amino acid and it seems to raise the pain threshold. Only thing that has had effect on my pain.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

Lookin said:


> I swear by L-Ornithine (I take Solgar brand), at least 1000mg before bedtime. It's an amino acid and it seems to raise the pain threshold. Only thing that has had effect on my pain.


Do u take them in the morning too? Or just before bedtime?


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Before bedtime only since they can have a slight sedative effect. Helps with sleep as well.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Quality probiotics such as Natren brand. I wouldn't be with out them. Experimenting now with fermented vegetables.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

You can also try capsaicin. For example, ginger capsules or tea. Or cayenne pepper caps. Capsaicin block TRPV1 pain receptors which cause visceral sensetivity in IBS . A lot research is going on now on this area. These recpetors are connected to inflammation. People with postinfectious IBS have ord had inflammtion in the gut.


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

Ive just discovered lomotil does....of course you then wont go to the loo for days...probably anything that 'shuts down' the gut would I'm starting to suspect...problem is most of those drugs render you fairly useless for doing anything also.


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

Lookin said:


> Before bedtime only since they can have a slight sedative effect. Helps with sleep as well.


is the ornithine likely to make you go to the loo more or less? looking up what it is it says it can cause insomnia...which would be fine with me as Im often tired and sleepy anyway...plus I have a major thesis for uni due in 3 weeks...so staying awake might actually be good for the time being.any other effects of taking it? seems to be used to metabolise fat and for muscle recovery.....I'd be interested to hear more though...


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I actually found alot of information about it's sleep inducing properties, and that's what it does for me...No other side effects that I have found.Help metabolizing fat could be good for any IBSer I suppose. Maybe that's what's calming things down?I sent you a PM with some more info.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

*Ernie* - what are your symptoms please?


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

idkwia said:


> *Ernie* - what are your symptoms please?


idkwia: My main symptoms are:Stomach painsBloating and excessive gasDiarrhea (but this is well regulated due to the use of imodium)


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

@ ErnieTry something with capsaicin in it. Like ginger capsules or pepper. And keep inflammtion low in the gut, with fishoil, oliveoil etc.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

What makes you think that you have visceral hypersensitvity? Maybe your pain receptors are normal.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The main reason people with IBS have pain is visceral hypersensitivity. It is not unusual for people with IBS to want to control the pain.They do sometimes objectively test this and IBSers will have agonizing pain from stimuli that people without IBS don't even notice.


----------

